
Use -C++ to filter out C++ from Google search results if only C wanted - sunchiz
Note that, the shared C and C++ results might also be removed.
======
eeegnu
And use --C++ to get exactly C (this is a bad prefix/postfix joke.)

~~~
NullPrefix
Not exactly. This way you will search for C-1, because increment is executed
after value return.

~~~
eeegnu
You're right, though it already didn't exactly work anyhow since it'd need
parenthesis to execute properly, like (--C)++. On a side note, --C would make
for a cool assembly language name.

------
janbernhart
It helps if you select 'verbatim' instead of 'all results' (in google, click
on 'tools'). This reduces how much interpretation google gives to your search
keywords.

